# Soft brakes?



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

I performed the diagnostic tests to verify the vacuum pump is working properly, there's plenty of hydraulic assist (recall was performed previous to our ownership)... it's just that the brakes don't have much "bite" and seem to require more effort to stop the car. Is this typical of the 12' LTZ? Maybe an upgrade in front pads would help?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

have you bled the brakes? Also, you might try this out - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-brakes-suspension/6485-how-adjust-rear-drum-brakes.html


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

this is an LTZ, 4 wheel disc


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Compared to your other cars in your signature, I think you'd see a huge benefit in throwing some better pads/rotors on the Cruze for more bite.

The front brakes are junk on these things from the factory - they're set up for economy use - little dust, long pad life (not rotor life, apparently), and no noise.

Bleeding probably wouldn't hurt either - quite a few people have said changing out the fluid helps.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

ls3c6 said:


> this is an LTZ, 4 wheel disc


Ok, I did not know that, thanks


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Ha, you want a soft pedal, go test drive a lower trim with rear drums. Having a loaner for a couple days was like WOW OMG STOP ALREADY!

How many miles are on the car now? I'm at 18k and I've already noticed significant brake wear, even though I do quite a bit of stop and go driving.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

39k im consulting pad upgrade options


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

ls3c6 said:


> 39k im consulting pad upgrade options


I'm interested to hear about what you'll replace them with and how you end up liking them. I know I'll probably be replacing mine before 36k.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It might be worth testing the brake fluid for moisture. This can cause soft brakes.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

2 ways to improve brake pedal firmness. SS brake lines and upgraded brake fluid. I don't know if anyone makes a brake line kit for our cars, but I was going to build my own set.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I wish I didnt hear bad reviews about the zzp upgrade kit ortherwise that would be the first thing I purchased


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I am glad I heard the reviews I just wish the product was better.


----------

